# Fear overpowered?



## Da Once & Future Git (Jun 13, 2008)

Hi Guys, 

First all please don't take this as a whine, cause its not, its an observation i've made, which others at my club are starting to agree with (after they've been losing to my Vamps:so_happy:, mostly due to fear).

Just wondering how you guys deal with fear & terror, I've recently started playing VC's & its generally the fear that wins it for me, eg. today I was charged by a stegadon into my 20 man skellies with lord, he killed 8, I killed a skink & 2 wounds on the beast, nest turn his saurus with Oldblood & Battle stardard overrun in while i flank charged his steggie, I lose 3 skellies (he was unlucky), while I take out his steggie. I win, outnumber him by 1, he loses 16 saurus, an oldblood and BS all due to fear. This is actually reasonably common to see, I've made many exceptionally power units flee thanks to this.

Stupid sitations (imo).
Blood hungry chaos & DE, disaplined HE (ie swordmasters, Whitelions) fleeing from zombies, Dire wolfs and other pathetically weak units, as if?

Fear on a couple of units in an army isn't to bad but whole armys of fear is too big an advantage (imo) particularly since there are quite a few (daemons, undead (both), ogres, wood elf forest army, nurgle chaos warriors).

So my point is:
Is fear & terror overpowered?
Any suggestions on how to fix it?
How do you guys deal with it?


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

I agree its a powerful tool but there are many useful way around it. For horde armies like goblins and skaven take units 30 - 40 strong so as not be outnumbered and take items that make your units immune like sacred standard of the horned rat (makes your unit cause fear). For other armies there are lots of fear immunities aswell; high elves have several banners and pheonix guard, dwarfs have runes and hammerers and slayers all available, empire hs flaggellants. Basically every army has some access to immunty and a few units that cant be caught out by fear can really even things up.


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

i took a loof at the deamons of chaos codex and i belive it said that they were all immune to psycology and fear. so if you dont want to deal with it just play vamps tobm kings or chaos


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

Personally I dont think fear is overpowered it is just another tactical bump that you have to figger a way to get over. fear is powerful but each army can find a way to get past it.


----------

